# Establishing an easy planted aquarium..Step by step



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Establishing an easy planted aquarium step for step using plants with only modest requirements in terms of light, CO2 and subsequent maintenance.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice link! I find it nice that they showed you trimming advice as well since its kinda intimidating for me at that step.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*A good HOW-TO video*

That was my problem before - I use to bury my plants with the stone wool and I was unwilling to trim the leaves and the roots until I saw this video.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

so from watching this as a beginner aquarist who in the future wants to get into some planting, these are the plants i should potentially start with? there fairly easy to take care of?


----------

